# Deciding on an Army



## lolwut (Apr 15, 2008)

I have been flirting with the idea of a warhammer fantasy army. I have not played a full game so i am not to well acquainted with the rules (i have read through the rule book, and i find it very interesting). I have created a 2000 point Hordes of Chaos army (which is nearly complete), but since i have no one to play with, and i really don't want to play against someone at my GW store because of the fear that they would be really impatient with someone who is shaky with the rule, i have not been able to really get into Fantasy.

I thought if i create a second army, i maybe would be able to get a friend (who plays 40k) to use my chaos (or the other army i will get) so i could have someone outside of a GW to play with, and also to get stronger with the rules.

The two armies that i am considering right now are High Elves and Dwarfs.

I am having a hard time deciding between the two, so if someone with experience with one of these armies (or both) could help weigh in why one army would be better than the other, then please do.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Skambankt (May 28, 2008)

Dwarfs!
They are not really any better than the elves (especially since elves have the latest codex and models from GW, which kind of makes them stronger by default), but they are way cooler.
Just ask yourself this question, would you rather be a general of snooty, thin, long-haired, magic-using hippies sitting astride white and blue dragons, or would you prefer commanding mean, beer-drinking, axe-wielding, bearded, stunty warrirors wit an attitude problem and lots of cannons?

What is more fun?


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Wooh !!! dwarf cannon. Just watch out playing ogres or brets as they will run rings around dwarfs.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I play both high elves and dwarfs, elves i have been on with for 12 years and the dwarfs i dont know why but have only just built the army. The story and character of the dwarf army is awesome and they are definatly one of my favourite armys now. Elves are a class army to play but dont hace the personality of dwarfs, and dwarfs although very different to play than the elves are just as muh fun on the field. Personally i would go dwarfs but then i am in a big dwarf hype as i am all but finished with painting my army and have just read grudge bearer so i am being bias.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Do you want and elite, magic heavy, fast and fragile army?
Or a tough, artillary wielding army?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

It depends how much time and money you want to invest in the hobby. Dwarves are an exceptional army you can create your own magic items you can quite happily forget your magic phase (something i usualy do regardless of what army i play) and it wont cost you the game. The models are really good and take very little time to paint and the movement phase doesn't take forever. The only downside to dwarfs is that the 3 best units in the army are metal (slayers, ironbreakers and hammerers) and so is half of there artillery so to pick the army that most people would like to play is expensive. Elves have a similar problem but many people use smaller units of their 3 expensive units and rarely use all 3 in the same army plus dragons and cavalry eat a lot of points both are elite armies and fairly small but the elves as a newer army has the edge on the plastic(ie cheaper) models


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Honestly? Forget about the rules, the game-winning combinations, which army would smack around your friends armies the most.
Get a couple of pictures of each army in all its glory, look at them, and go with whichever makes you go "Wow!" the most.
Rules mean very little if you don't like the models you'll have to paint.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks for all the suggestions

the thing about the dwarfs that i don't like is their lack of magic, and the magic of the elves is amazing. I am probably going to go with High Elves right now, but i have a few weeks until my birthday (which will allow me to get a bunch of stuff to start the army) to think about it. Dwarfs still are a possibility, it all depends on how i feel by the time my birthday comes around


----------

